# 2.7T reliable upgrades....



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

What are some reliable power upgrades for the S4 motor? Things such as diverter valves, TBs, intercoolers, etc. Where is the best place to buy parts like theses? 
Also whats the best chip?


----------



## Boosted SLC (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: 2.7T reliable upgrades.... (redvdubvert)*

http://www.awe-tuning.com 
all you need to know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

